# Palo Verde & Southwestern Railroad Photos Wanted!



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I was reading through the Feb issue of Garden Railways magazine and came across the photo of the Palo Verde & Southwestern Railroad on page 79 (top right).   WOW!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  Very impressive switch yard.  Do Dennis and Lizabeth Sirrine (the owners) belong to MLS?  Does anyone have any additional photos of this layout?  I'd like to see more....especially an overhead view or plan drawing.  It must be HUGE.  Please post any photos you might have.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to the convention, but it would be worth it just to see this layout.

Ed


----------



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Ed,
I am the ABTO webmaster in Phoenix, Az. If you go to our website you can see more pics in the layout section. Also our Jan. newsletter has more pics. Refer to the current newletter section. Our address is http://azbigtrains.org.
Enjoy


----------

